
Roav: Smart Driving Computer - kylehotchkiss
https://www.goroav.com/
======
kylehotchkiss
"It also syncs with the Roav Smart Driving System, which can be expanded with
cameras, sensors, and driver-friendly apps."

Interesting Android Based smart car ecosystem, looks neat.

